# Così + noms



## Théodran33

Dans sa chanson (Questa sporca vita) Paolo Conte utilise bizarrement l'adverbe così : je cite : "Cosi ragazzo cosi chitarra che non sai."
Comment les traduiriez-vous ? Ou comment les entendez-vous ces deux così ? Merci.


----------



## lövastrell

Salve Théodran. In questo caso io lo intendo come "a tal punto": tellement gars, tellement guitare que...
Ma è certamente piuttosto ambiguo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

"Così" è una congiunzione qui. 
Dunque/perciò ragazzo, chitarrista che non sai nulla (di me),  ecc.


----------



## lövastrell

Potrebbe essere, Pietruzzo. Così si spiega anche il "non sai".


----------



## Théodran33

GRAND MERCI A VOUS DEUX !


----------



## Pietruzzo

Quindi come si potrebbe tradurre?


----------



## lövastrell

(Et) donc (mon) gars,... Alors mon gars,...
qualcosa del genere,no?


----------



## trans-latour

Une traduction un peu libre:

Je me sens tellement adolescent dans mon esprit et avec ma guitare: tu ne peux pas l'imaginer


----------

